# Wall oven too deep for outlet



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Is there any easy way ti move the junction box?

You really need to set the oven properly---there are no standard trim rings made to set the oven out front of the cabinet.


----------



## Live_Oak (Aug 22, 2013)

This is usually an issue with inset cabinets and should be caught at the design phase so as to make the oven cabinet deeper. After the fact, a shallower box or re-routing it to be through one of the cabinet sides is about the only option.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture?


----------



## SundanceJen (Oct 12, 2013)

I do have a picture. The oven is new, so I suppose we could exchange it, but I'm guessing they all have similar clearance. 









https://plus.google.com/photos/1093...s/5974046992291216801?authkey=CK-6uOrO5K--vQE


----------



## northernlite (Oct 12, 2009)

I put my junction box beside the oven rather than behind it. My oven wired directly into the junction box so I didn't need room for a plug, and I had enough lateral room. You could likely mount the junction box in your adjacent cupboard. 

With the back of your cupboard removed there should be enough room. Mine was tight but worked out fine. I would think they are generally pretty standard. 

I also mounted the receptacle for the cooktop out of the oven cavity, as per the instruction manual for my unit. That allows access to it without having to pull the oven. That might well have been code as well.


----------



## SundanceJen (Oct 12, 2013)

I think moving it to the next cupboard could work, the gas line is in the adjoining cabinet, but this 220 is already moved from another spot and I'm not sure whether it's recommended to re-splice it again? 

All of the other cabinets are full (with backs), you are saying yours is installed just the same but in the next cabinet correct?


----------



## northernlite (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes. It's a long and specific story but you are essentially correct. 

My Bertazzoni is meant to be wired direct into the junction box, no plug. Side-mounting the box into an adjacent cabinet was one of the choices in the installation manual. It could also have gone in the back wall like yours, but Canadian code and an air return got in the way of that. It worked best for me to mount it to the side, and I had the room. 

The gas shut-off and receptacle for the cooktop should remain accessible without pulling the oven. That would typically entail mounting them in an adjoining cabinet. In this case I was able to mount them on the other side of the back wall and cover the opening with a cold air return grille that cosmetically matches the others and is at the same height. So it just looks like a return air. 

Good to see another Google + user.


----------



## SundanceJen (Oct 12, 2013)

Here's a question... the oven is able to be hardwired into the outlet. The oven itself is not as deep near the base, but it is full depth at the height of that outlet. Is there any reason NOT to run the armored cable into the box by cutting a hole in the drywall BENEATH the current outlet? 

This would give us enough clearance to get it all the way in. Other than obviously having to uninstall for any future issues, does this sound viable?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can do that---cut away some drywll---


----------



## northernlite (Oct 12, 2009)

You may have to move that cook top receptacle anyway. 

While in the wall you might be able to lower the oven receptacle to match up with the recessed back of your oven unit. That's why it's recessed, to accommodate the cord and plug. Just another thot..


----------

